# AKC Obedience Question



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Can I enter Open A and Utility A in a show two months down the road if I only currently have 2 legs of my CDX but will be showning several times between now and the time of the show? Can I enter in anticipation of completing my CDX and then just withdraw myself if I fail to qualify before trial date?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> Can I enter Open A and Utility A in a show two months down the road if I only currently have 2 legs of my CDX but will be showning several times between now and the time of the show? Can I enter in anticipation of completing my CDX and then just withdraw myself if I fail to qualify before trial date?


You can't enter Utility until you have completed the requirements for CDX. You are allowed to move up, though, once the open title is done.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Exactly as said above. Just like you can move up a class dog that finished its championship to Best of Breed. You do have to move up one hour before the show begins though I believe. I'd do it as soon as you got the title though just to be safe. And at least for conformation there is no move up fee.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

The show I am trying to enter is my breed's national show. I know that I can move up, but I can't double enter to try for high combined then. I know that I can't compete in utility until I complete the CDX, but if I am understanding both of you correctly, I also can't sign up for a future show to reserve the spot in the event that I do get the last leg.

Bummer. But thank you so much for the information! I couldn't find it in the rule book.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

trainingjunkie said:


> The show I am trying to enter is my breed's national show. I know that I can move up, but I can't double enter to try for high combined then. I know that I can't compete in utility until I complete the CDX, but if I am understanding both of you correctly, I also can't sign up for a future show to reserve the spot in the event that I do get the last leg.
> 
> Bummer. But thank you so much for the information! I couldn't find it in the rule book.


Your understanding is not quite correct. The rulebook says "A dog may _compete_ in a more advanced class if it receives the prerequisite title _prior to the trial_ in which the advanced entry is to be made. (my italics)". So you can _enter_ - "sign up" - in the higher class whenever you want to - but you can't compete in a class if you don't have the prerequisite title. If you do get the title before the trial, you can compete in the higher class. 

High combined is from *Open B* and Utility, never from Open A. You can enter and compete in Open B even if you don't have the CDX title, but you can't compete in Utility until you have that title. 

So you _could_ enter in Open B and Utility A now and if you did get your CDX title before the trial, compete in both and be eligible for High Combined. If you didn't get your title, you could stay in the Open B but you would lose out on your entry fot Utility.

I won't comment on whether that is a prudent thing to do - that you will have to decide for yourself. 

BTW, the previous "Move-ups" are now called *"Transfers" * and the rules about them have changed somewhat. Please refer to the *current* rules for the details.

Good luck.:rockon:


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

So I will look through the rule book again!

So, by your understanding, I can enter open B, which one can do with or without the open title, and enter utility. I can enter and pay the fees, but if I fail to get the CDX, I will compete for it as a "B" dog and scratch from utility.


Thank you! I will dig some more, but I think you understood my question. I didn't know I had to be in "B" for open, but that makes sense I guess. 

Thank you!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, and just to add--- I'm not sure that pre-entering Utility is a good idea. My dog can do all of the exercises at this time, but none of it is where it needs to be. I have 6 weeks off of work between now and then and a dog who loves to train. Thinks it's the greatest thing in the world. I can drill him to death and all he wants to do is drill more. Too bad he doesn't have a better handler!

I haven't committed to Nationals. I am just pretty sure I am going. I have a few more days before I have to sign the form and cut the check. 

If I was going, I would most likely enter open B anyway, not A. Right or wrong, I want to believe that most of the dogs in the B ring with me have held the sit-stay. Seems like most of the wandering happens in the A ring. I have been showing in the A ring, but only in small shows where the ring steward never has to watch more than 10 dogs. My dog doesn't wander, but I've watched enough open A classes to know that sometimes the other dogs change your experience. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

trainingjunkie said:


> ...So, by your understanding, I can enter open B, which one can do with or without the open title, and enter utility. I can enter and pay the fees, but if I fail to get the CDX, I will compete for it as a "B" dog and scratch from utility...
> 
> Thank you!


That is exactly correct. 

And you're quite welcome.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> The show I am trying to enter is my breed's national show. I know that I can move up, but I can't double enter to try for high combined then. I know that I can't compete in utility until I complete the CDX, but if I am understanding both of you correctly, I also can't sign up for a future show to reserve the spot in the event that I do get the last leg.
> 
> Bummer. But thank you so much for the information! I couldn't find it in the rule book.


You couldn't do high combined out of Open A anyway.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Generally speaking, when going for a title, it's always better to enter an Obedience trial at the *A* level if you are eligible.

Although judges are _supposed_ to judge *A *and *B* exactly the same - and many do - some judges are a wee bit more lenient with the A teams than they are with the B teams. Even if _you _are an experienced handler, _your dog _isn't yet experienced at that level.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Poly said:


> Generally speaking, when going for a title, it's always better to enter an Obedience trial at the *A* level if you are eligible.
> 
> Although judges are _supposed_ to judge *A *and *B* exactly the same - and many do - some judges are a wee bit more lenient with the A teams than they are with the B teams. Even if _you _are an experienced handler, _your dog _isn't yet experienced at that level.


In open, I'm happy to go in B as it is more likely that the other handlers have actually trained their dogs to do stays. And some people prefer the challenge of different order of exercises.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Pawzk9 said:


> In open, I'm happy to go in B as it is more likely that the other handlers have actually trained their dogs to do stays. And some people prefer the challenge of different order of exercises.


Well that's an individual decision.

However (and I'm sure you know this but some others might not) you MUST enter in Open B - even with a dog that doesn't have a CDX - if (1)you are handling a dog that isn't owned by you or someone in your immediate family; or (2) you have _ever_ handled _or trained_ ANY dog that reached OTCH, even if you didn't actually put the OTCH on that dog. 

Otherwise, it's your choice whether to enter in Open A or in Open B


----------

